# Duck hunting over a fake pond!!



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Sent to me by a friend, put creases on a tarp and its on!!!


----------



## Fat Boy (Jan 31, 2008)

That's pretty cool


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

That brings "decoy" to a whole new meaning! LOL


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Sure would stay dry that way


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*no way , call me i must see it , one shot of #6's and it will leak *


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

That look like a good idea........does it work??


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

daddyeaux said:


> That look like a good idea........does it work??


He is holding a dead duck in the picture:wink:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm taking a tarp to Kansas next month...LOL


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Looks like a good way to save money on dogfood. I hunt with an oldtimer who tells stories about pouring a product called Bluin on a white frozen pond to trick ducks into "trying" to land on it. Sounds feasible. H/U


----------



## Pathfinder (Jun 9, 2004)

pilar said:


> *no way , call me i must see it , one shot of #6's and it will leak *


Uh, what is going to leak? Also, why would you be shooting at the tarp?


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

Pathfinder said:


> Uh, what is going to leak? Also, why would you be shooting at the tarp?


Thats funny right there.....


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

OMG! LMAO! Thanks, I needed that. H/U


pilar said:


> *no way , call me i must see it , one shot of #6's and it will leak *


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

I now know how to get them to decoy when the wind blows all the water out of the marsh, or the norther freezes over what's left!!!

Must add plastic tarp to other "emergency stuff" in tool box!


----------



## scm (Apr 27, 2006)

I heard of this a long time ago, but have never had a visual like this picture. I sure think it would work.


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

I hunt that way too. I never fire a shot though. My decoys are two inches long.

Think about it...


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

TheAnt said:


> I hunt that way too. I never fire a shot though. My decoys are two inches long.
> 
> Think about it...


Page 22 of "The Ants sure fire way to pick up dates with a small........"


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

that would be sweet going to give it a try


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Dont know the details but supposedly in Kansas and thats all I know


----------



## hdh828 (May 27, 2006)

Dogs are crying right now. They're out of a job.Hehehe


----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

They use that trick up here sometimes when everything freezes up. Hell, with the way the ducks have been acting already this season you can't even get them to land on real water.


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

I saw that in a waterfowl hunting book when I was a kid. I've never been crazy enough to try it though.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Bluing works. You used to find it with the laundry detergents. When I was a kid in Kansas we'd pour it on the ice after freeze up and set a few keelless decoys on the ice, pull a sheet over us and shoot mallards.

A freind who ran a hunting operation on the Katy prairie used to put down visqueen along a dry levee and pour two gallon jugs of water on it during a dry teal season. I never did, but I know this to be true. I always wondered if the ducks they shot were fooled by the visqueen or were just flybys following the levees.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Well, you know a fisherman will buy at least one of any new kind of lure...are the duck hunters going to run out and buy at least one blue tarp.......lmao........I will just use the one on my roof....if it ever comes off......


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Decoy's are gonna sit kinda funny , i guess you could cut the bottom out of them LOL! :wink:


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

cool


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Guess we could put a long nail in place of the keel and push em in the ground...help keep the tarp in place too.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

daddyeaux said:


> Guess we could put a long nail in place of the keel and push em in the ground...help keep the tarp in place too.


 Ya,Ya, i'm hearin ya!
:wink:


----------



## txsnows (Jul 24, 2008)

Wow yall are bringing back old memories. Back in 1996 when i was guiding for Carl Hopkins he told of this article he had read of hunting ducks over clear plastic so he cut the keels off of some decoys and we rolled out sheets of plastic and put dirt around the edges( this was during teal season) he then took several gallons of water and poured it on the plastic to make it shine and ripple. Yes they killed ducks not many but they killed ducks. They even let a group try and land . The ducks rolled thourgh the decoys. Now the fun part was when the farmer decided to flood the field with the plastic still down. So i got the job of going and picking the plastic up. The dirt we stacked on the plastic of course now had turned to mud and had filled with fireants (FUN) however the plastic had killed the grass under it and it made a big open hole in the pond.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

guys i really don't know about this , i have been in the landfill biz for 20 years and have never seen ducks attempt or look at our cells some are 10 acres !!! but im gonna try a small section and get back to ya ...blake if you need some 60 mil stop by on the way to Kansas...


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

I bet they get a nice surprise upon landing!


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

LOOKS LIKE TOO MUCH WORK TO ME SOME ONE HAS TO CARRY ALL THAT ,FOLD IT UP ETC


----------



## travis trout (May 25, 2005)

*no way*

NO way it works. Ducks get smarter every year and adapt. Their is no way this would work. You might get a shot at some flaring birds if your in an area holding lots of birds. Ducks can sense what is water and what a plastic tarp is.


----------



## Pathfinder (Jun 9, 2004)

travis trout said:


> NO way it works. Ducks get smarter every year and adapt. Their is no way this would work. You might get a shot at some flaring birds if your in an area holding lots of birds. Ducks can sense what is water and what a plastic tarp is.


Didn't you see the picture of the guy holding ducks on top of the tarp? It worked for him!:wink:


----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

It most certainly does work, but like I said it is most often used when everything else freezes up (not a problem in most of Texas). Ducks get pretty stupid in their search to find a place that isn't frozen and can produce some good shooting.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

travis trout said:


> NO way it works. *Snow Geese* get smarter every year and adapt. Their is no way this would work. You might get a shot at some flaring birds if your in an area holding lots of birds.*Snow Geese* can sense what is water and what a plastic tarp is.


Fixed it for ya!









do some searching,, this is not new,, it's been going on for years and it works!


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

Just like all of the ducks and geese that try to land on Boise State's Blue field every year! I can see the tarp working...


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

txsnows said:


> Wow yall are bringing back old memories. Back in 1996 when i was guiding for Carl Hopkins he told of this article he had read of hunting ducks over clear plastic so he cut the keels off of some decoys and we rolled out sheets of plastic and put dirt around the edges( this was during teal season) he then took several gallons of water and poured it on the plastic to make it shine and ripple. Yes they killed ducks not many but they killed ducks.


Yep, it was Carl (RIP). I never saw the setup, but knew of it.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Corn would show easier also


----------



## murphy (Oct 26, 2007)

all you guys new carl i hunted out there the year before he died that guy came up with some crazy ideas...


----------



## Autco (Jul 2, 2008)

This could now be described as the worst kept secrect!


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

If I double up the tarp would it be deep enough for diving ducks ? Could I use a green one in the hill country for an oat patch to shoot deer?


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Please take pics of the deer.......then we will know it is real......


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

that that has to be the coolest idea ever


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

try it somewhere there not much water like the peanut growing parts of the state ,where theres any water, theres ducks and geese, id say it would work good!


----------



## water turkey (Jan 11, 2005)

I read about this in an old duck hunting book from like the 1950's. Guys were using it in peanuts fields wearing brown duck coveralls. By the time the ducks realized it was a fake pond, it was too late.

If we don't get some rain around here, I may have to try. I wonder if I could run my mud motor on it?


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Weve used those sets on a place here in town when the farmer didnt pump our water..It worked


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

water turkey said:


> Guys were using it in peanuts fields wearing brown duck coveralls.


Must have been real small guys. I didn't even know ducks wore coveralls back then.


----------

